# I want to bulk but no barbells at my gym. Are resistance machines effective?



## bamboozled (Oct 23, 2012)

So,

I want to bulk up quick but my local gym only has resistance and smith machines and I am fed up of delaying and making excuses because of it. Its not ideal but the gym is dirt cheap and really convenient for me in terms of location and I don't want to change gym tbh because I know I wont stick to a workout then. I know its not as effective as free weights but do you think I could achieve any significant bulk on such machines with commitment and heavy lifting? Do any of you kind men have experience in such workouts, what were your gains, workout etc etc?

In terms of my goal I am aiming for say weight 250pounds of lean muscle, i am currently 5and a half feet, 24yo male - not fat or skinny but I am pretty weak atm due to a couple health problem which are finally resolved.

I would really appreciate some advice.

Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

change gyms


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as abvoe was just about to say change gyms, dont rely on machines, free weights are superior by far


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

find a gym with free weights and dumbells


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

change gym, whats more important price or results?


----------



## bamboozled (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow talk about a quick reply.

I know they are superior mate, I even totally agree its just I dont really have them in my area. (ps - I cant move lol)

The nearest such gym is about an hour and 45min commute away and I would be willing to do it, its just that gym is one of those intimidating gyms with the super-enormous guys and I don't really have the experience or confidence for those weights rooms.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

bamboozled said:


> Wow talk about a quick reply.
> 
> I know they are superior mate, I even totally agree its just I dont really have them in my area. (ps - I cant move lol)
> 
> The nearest such gym is about an hour and 45min commute away and I would be willing to do it, its just that gym is one of those intimidating gyms with the super-enormous guys and I don't really have the experience or confidence for those weights rooms.


We all start somewhere mate.

Change gyms!


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Dont be put off, they'll most likely give you a program to follow and show you how everythings done. I think most gyms have to these days for safety reasons. But that is a long way to travel.


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

buy your own equipment for heavy weights?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

agree with above, your better getting some home equipment if you have to, create yourself a pullup bar, get a bench and some dumb bells


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

It'll take some doing to get to 250lb at 5ft 6, but as has been said change gyms and get lifting heavy with free weights 

Jay Cutlers contest weight is 274lb at 5ft 9, you've really got your work cut out mate but good luck!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

If there are a few of you who go to the gym, maybe you could all chip in and buy a barbell. Maybe the gym will contribute too? We did this at my old gym as the dumbbells didn't go heavy enough.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

make a sandbag


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

BoxerJay said:


> It'll take some doing to get to nearly 18 stone at 5ft 6, but as has been said change gyms and get lifting heavy with free weights


X2 that's a heck of a goal mate and won't happen fast either. If you're new to training you can make a start without free weights but ultimately you will need to move gyms after a few months.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

250lbs at 5 and a half feet? You'll look a beast. That's the only thing I don't like about being 6 foot 2, the fact that I could be the same weight as someone a good 7/8 inches shorter but I'll look smaller.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If the other nearest gym is really an hour and a half commute, then I'd start buying yourself some equipdment for a home gym


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Change gyms u would get a good gym with free weights for £25 a month easily!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

why are free weights far more superior to machines??


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

andysutils said:


> why are free weights far more superior to machines??


The range of movement.

Free weights bring more muscles into play and those that are worked tend to be hit from different angles.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> The range of movement.
> 
> Free weights bring more muscles into play and those that are worked tend to be hit from different angles.


right.. so if im doing bicep curls with an ez bar compared to doing them on a seated machine, what else is gonna grow apart from my biceps?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tell the MANAGER to sort his fcuking gym out on ur way out


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Think about it.

When you're curling on a machine, there's only one way the tension is going - up or down.

When you're curling with a bar, there's a big difference. You've still got up and down but because the weight is swinging freely, there's also a little bit of horizontal movement - you've got a situation where you need to stabilize the bar. So the muscle is under tension from different directions, thus helping growth. And as no two arms are exactly the same, you've got compensation there as well and that's also going to put tension on the muscle from a different angle. Not only that, but with freeweights, your arms aren't restricted to a fixed angle like they would be on a machine. Again, this makes a difference.

This comes into play even more with something like squatting. A machine squat simply doesn't bring all the muscles into play that freeweights will. When you squat with freeweights, you need to use your core to balance yourself. With a machine, balance doesn't matter - the weight can only go up or down again - therefore the core isn't bought into play anywhere near as much. And not only the core, the hamstrings, the quads, etc, also need to work to keep you from just keeling over with the weight.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thread moved to correct section


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You should be alright, you can pretty much do everything you need with dumbbells etc


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Tesco sell free weights, good quality too, can buy a couple of sets of dumb bells for £40 for both sets then buy a couple more every time you go shopping.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Do you mind me asking where you live if that's how far the nearest gym is?

Within a 10 minute commute of my gym I can think of at least 15 others? Lol


----------

